# Piercing



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

OK, First time posting on this one, and its pretty personal...but here goes....

I want a piercing, specifically, a VCH(google it to see, but dont look at pictures if you are at work )

Im 35, love tattoos and piercings. H is 40 and hates them, but he is open to the VCH as he sees it has some - ahem - benefits, aside from looking pretty. We have been together almost 14 years, married for 9. Always looking for ways to add something different in the boudoir 

We had our 3rd (read: *LAST*) baby 3 months ago, and I told myself I would reward myself with the piercing once Id lost the baby weight. Well, the weight is off, but Im dragging my heels. 

Part of me is embarrassed about getting it done (I know, after having 3 kids i should be well and truly over that crap! lol) but i guess i also have some unanswered questions, so throwing it out here:

Questions for the girls:

Does anyone have one or had one in the past? What was your experience? Do you love it? Was it worth it?

And for the guys:

Hot or not? any experiences?

Cheers!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Me is a guy, and me thinks its hot!:smthumbup:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

As a guy, I would say completely unnecessary.


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

gbrad said:


> As a guy, I would say completely unnecessary.


Do you mean aesthetically? Im more keen due to the added clitoral stimulation, but being pretty is an added bonus.


----------



## being the best me (Apr 25, 2011)

I wish I could get my wife to do this!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have considered nipple rings but some say it makes them less sensitive


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

edbopc said:


> I have considered nipple rings but some say it makes them less sensitive


I also like this idea, but im still breastfeeding baby, and hubby is kinda dead set against these ones.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Not worth it and my DH doesn't find piercings attractive.

But if it's something you truly want then go for it.It isn't permanent..unless of course you get nerve damage but even then the piercing won't be permanent.You'll have to live with the issues from it forever though.
Just make sure you find a really good and experienced person to do this.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Not much into ritualistic body mutilation myself. As Scarlet points out, make sure you're OK with the potential downside if it doesn't go as planned. You don't have a spare clitoris.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

52 yr old male here.

On balance I say don't do it. I am not categorically against tats or piercings. Both my college age daughters have multiple tats (hidden when wearing business attire), and have piercings other than their ears. Dunno if there are nipple or genital piercings (don't want to know that about my daughters!).

Anyhow, the severity of complications is too huge to me. Even if statistically the chances are miniscule, if it happens to you it is 100% horrible.

Does the VCH look hot? In a way yes. I have no idea if it improves sensations for either person during sex. It would certainly be a novelty item the first few times playing with it.

But overall I am against cosmetic invasion of the body. Breast implants for example I don't like. A great set of boobies are really fun to look at but I would never ever want my wife to get implants. The same goes for VCH piercing. Despite the probable fun of playing with it, I would never ever want my wife to take such a risk with her body.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

The clitoris is solely for female pleasure. I wouldn't do anything to risk that. 

Not worth the risk in my mind.


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

I should add that this is not a clitoral piercing, it's the clitoral hood, and I have a reputable piercer - one of the best in the country- that specialises in genital piercings. The risk of something going wrong is managed appropriately.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't really care if a woman has body modification or not.

I wonder if the woman I'm seeing now might have some. I don't think it's likely but if she does I won't be bothered by it because I'm lucky enough that she's taking her clothing off for me. Nothing can ruin that party.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Neither of us care for piercings or tattoos, but we did seriously discuss this one a few years ago after a friend told us all about hers. We decided that there's no aesthetic appeal for either of us, and the "other" benefits weren't necessary - if she got any more sexual, I'd probably be on life support by now.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I love this piercing and have been tempted. My husband loves it too and says if I had had one when he met me, he'd have thought it was hotter than hell. HOWEVER, as much as we are both attracted to it, we are too afraid of "rocking the boat" so to speak. If sensation was diminished instead of enhanced, it wouldn't matter how hot it looks, we'd both be sad.


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Not quite the same place, but when I was younger I had my eyebrow pierced. Went fine. Loved it. Looked after it. Never had any trouble or accidentally caught it for years.

Untill...

One day it ballooned up. Swelled up so much I could not move it and it started to sink in to my skin. Cue a trip to the emergency department where the doctor had to cut the piercing apart and it flew across the room. That bit ws funny. 

Not so funny is imagining that happening "down there." Ouch.


----------



## HopeAlways (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a VCH and love it. Honestly, it doesn't look like much unless you use fancy jewellery after its healed. I never bothered to change the original stainless steel curved piercing bar. 

and as I'm sure you know...with a VCH, your clit is not being pierced, just the hood which allows for friction of the piercing to the clit. Losing sensation is not an issue.

I wanted it for personal sensation more then for appearances, and I have not been disappointed over the three years I've had it. My EX never really cared one way or the other about it, and said that he never felt anything there during sex...so really more "for her" then "him".

Just make sure you go to a reputable piercer. Ensure that they wear gloves, and watch them open all the packages of sterile needles and other gauzes and such. A reputable piercer will ensure that you are watching as they do this anyway. 

Aftercare is pretty simple, and healing time is almost nothing. You should be given a sheet of instructions from your piercer.


----------

